# Will pay up to ~$100 if you mod my Quark 123*2 to allow ~2 amps through stock driver



## Chevy-SS (Jan 14, 2011)

I have a Quark 123*2 Tactical and I love the 'Tactical' UI. I want to retain the stock 'Tactical' UI, but I want more power, just for short bursts. I am trying to boost the stock driver to allow ~2 amps, which will power an XM-L emitter (XM-L mod shown *here*).



Can anyone mod my Quark 123*2 to allow ~2 amps through the stock driver, so that I can still retain the standard 'Tactical' UI?



I would be willing to pay up to ~$100 for this mod......



I hope someone can help me in my quest. :thanks:


----------

